# CeeDee Artwork Thread



## CeeDee (Mar 21, 2017)

I edited out the old old art from others here, sorry guys 




clearly the best one (thx x65943)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh, I thought you were creating art. Not showing off other people'sart

Also this might be in GBATEMP ART STUDIO


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 21, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Oh, I thought you were creating art. Not showing off other people'sart
> 
> Also this might be in GBATEMP ART STUDIO


Nah. I'm not a good artist.
I saw some other user post the same kind of thread here, so I just did the same.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 21, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Oh, I thought you were creating art. Not showing off other people'sart
> 
> Also this might be in GBATEMP ART STUDIO


CeeDee stands for his character's name, so the thread is actually reffering to artwork of his character d:

So in short, it doesn't matter if it is other people work, it is still his character.


----------

